
Unconditional Basic Income Would Fix a Major Flaw in Markets - 2noame
http://www.scottsantens.com/unconditional-basic-income-would-fix-a-major-flaw-in-markets
======
Fjolsvith
This guy seems to not understand business with his "intelligent markets"
premise.

For example, I sell sheds (to parallel his ice cream example). What I know as
a businessman is that if I don't sell enough sheds, its not because people
don't have money for them. Its because I haven't found enough people who have
the money.

They're out there. I just kick in a few advertising dollars, put up an
incentive on my website to close the sale, and boom! I'm successful. Does this
mean that I outsmarted a null market?

